# ΣτΜ = Trans. note



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2017)

Όσοι έρχεστε να μου πείτε ότι τη σημείωση του μεταφραστή τη λέμε στα αγγλικά Translator's note, κρατήστε τ' άλογά σας (). Ήθελα να ρωτήσω απλώς αν έχετε υπόψη αν προτιμάται η χρήση συντομογραφίας όταν βάζουμε σημείωση του μεταφραστή και αν ναι, ποια είναι. Υποθέτω πως θα είναι απλώς το TN, δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα είναι διαφανές.

Σας ευχαριστώ ανυπερθέτως :)


----------



## rogne (Mar 30, 2017)

Νομίζω καλύτερο το "Trans. Note".


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2017)

Ναι, αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2017)

(ΤΝ στα σκακιστικά σημαίνει Technical Novelty πάντως :) )


----------

